# Gol Totti Roma Real Madrid. Video.



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2014)

La Roma riesce a battere il Real per 1-0 nella International Champions Cup. Grande azione di Totti che poi segna.


Video da YouTube col Gol qua in basso


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2014)

Questo video lo presenterei a Mario Balotelli. Qui parliamo di un'azione da scuola calcio: pallone sul centravanti, scarico sull'esterno e aggredisco l'area di rigore. 

Balotelli non lo fa quasi mai, perchè è pigro a mio avviso. Farebbe tanti gol in più se facesse questa cosa da ripeto, scuola calcio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2014)

Ma questo non cala mai? Bah, immortale.


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma questo non cala mai? Bah, immortale.



E' l'ennesima dimostrazione di quanto la testa sia fondamentale!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' l'ennesima dimostrazione di quanto la testa sia fondamentale!


Professionista esemplare, non c'è che dire. Dalla sua però ha anche un gran fisico.


----------



## Van The Man (30 Luglio 2014)

Golazo


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Luglio 2014)

Noi azioni del genere possiamo sognarle di notte. Quel passaggio verso Totti sarebbe finito al 100% addosso all'avversario.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Noi azioni del genere possiamo sognarle di notte. Quel passaggio verso Totti sarebbe finito al 100% addosso all'avversario.



Florenzi che è tutto ma non terzino (ieri ha fatto il terzino) vale 100 abate mister 2.8 mln all'anno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Luglio 2014)

Che giocatore ragazzi e che azione.
Totti purga sempre il Real xD


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Luglio 2014)

Che gol e che azione!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



Totti si è bruciato la carriera rimandendo a Roma. Questo fosse andato nel Milan negli anni d'oro, al Real o Inghiterra sarebbe potuto diventare uno dei migliori...

L'impegno che ci mette in una amichevole è davvero incredibile


----------



## DannySa (30 Luglio 2014)

È il Tim Duncan del calcio, a 38 anni è ancora lì mentre gente come Ronaldinho a 30 era già a spasso da tempo..


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Luglio 2014)

Che giocatore...francesco totti signori.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Luglio 2014)

Che rimpianto per la Nazionale... ma no, andiamo con Cassano e Balotelli  dai che magari ce la fa per l'Europeo a 40 anni


----------



## ed.vedder77 (31 Luglio 2014)

Da ammirare.Una delle ultime bandiere rimaste in un calcio di mercenari...
A Roma ha vinto meno di quello che avrebbe potuto e meritato ma che cuore ragazzi...


----------



## Freddy Manson (31 Luglio 2014)

38 anni e sembra che plani, sul quel campo. Grandissimo! Stima illimitata per Totti: Campione con la C maiuscola.


----------



## Freddy Manson (31 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Noi azioni del genere possiamo sognarle di notte. Quel passaggio verso Totti sarebbe finito al 100% addosso all'avversario.



Volendo i nostri sarebbero anche in grado di imbastirle azioni del genere, ma se al posto di Florenzi ci fosse stato Abate, il pallone sarebbe finito in fallo laterale dall'altro lato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Luglio 2014)

Incredibile, giocatore superiore anche a Baggio o Del Piero,
però con curriculum internazionale nullo,
anche nel mondiale vinto è stato solo un peso morto


----------



## pennyhill (31 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>


 [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] non vedo nulla tesoro


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (4 Agosto 2014)

Il giocatore Italiano più forte degli ultimi 30 anni.

Un fuoriclasse, il mio preferito. A 38 anni fa la scarpe a molti, atleta da invidiare.


----------



## davoreb (12 Agosto 2014)

Dopo Baggio l'attacante più forte italiano. Comunque lo stare a Roma gli ha allungato la carriera.


----------

